# Recovery of Tight Gas (Technical Presentation) - video



## راشد البلوشي (2 يناير 2008)

Tight Gas Testing
using Preforation inflow test analysis​ 

Which includes 20 Parts as listed below​ 
Part 01 : Welcome Message and Introduction
Part 02 : Introduction to Well Testing
Part 03 : Importanceof Initial Pressure
Part 04 : Introduction to Tight Gas
Part 05 : Erro in Tight Gas Interpretation
Prat 06 : Options to Obtain Initial Pressure
Prat 07 : Pre-Frac Tests
Prat 08 : Perforation Inflow Test Analysis 
Prat 09 : PITA Derivative
Prat 10 : Insufficient Data
Prat 11 : Summary of Tight Gas Testing
Prat 12 : Practical Considerations
Prat 13 : Pre-Frace Evaluation
Prat 14 : Commingling Case Study
Prat 15 : Conventional & PITA Tests
Prat 16 : Wellbore Volume Reduction
Prat 17 : Tubing Conveyed Perforation
Prat 18 : Supercharge Effect
Prat 19 : Multi Flow Tests
Prat 20 : Conclusions​ 

Due to its large size its cant be upload once, so i upload each Part seperately.. so there is 20 PARTs with one FLASH PLAYER which will run these 20 PARTs​ 
so i request all my friends when going to download all of them so they have to keep the Flash player with 20 Parts in ONE FOLDER and start the Technical Presentation​ 
am sure everyone will easily get much benefits and knowledges from This Presentation​ 
i also REQUEST all of you to give me some times to upload all of these TWENTY PARTS​ 
In Last i just Neeeeeeeeeeeed ur Prays and thanks alot​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (2 يناير 2008)

*Flash Player*

FLASH PLAYER
Through which we will all the Parts of Presentation



For downloading go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/6086492f1da99a​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (2 يناير 2008)

*Part 01*

Part 01 of Presentation
Which is about Welcome Message



for downloading it go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/608709495cffc5​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (2 يناير 2008)

*Part 02*

Part 02 of Presentation
is about Introduction to Well Testing



for downloading it go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/60878738395e01​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (2 يناير 2008)

*Part 03*

Part 03 of Presentation
is about Importanceof Initial Pressure




for downloading it go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/6106127c5fa565​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (2 يناير 2008)

*Part 04*

Part 04 of Presentation
is about Introduction to Tight Gas




For downloading it go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/610831897b604a​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (2 يناير 2008)

*Part 05*

Part 05 of Presentation
is about Erro in Tight Gas Interpretation





for downloading it go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/6109069e1c9bfc​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (2 يناير 2008)

i request my friends to wait till i upload other Parts of Presentation... am so sorry for making you to wait


----------



## راشد البلوشي (3 يناير 2008)

*Part 06*

Part 06 of Presentation
is about Options to Obtain Initial Pressure



For downloading it go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/611100647f1904​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (3 يناير 2008)

*Part 07*

Part 07 of Presentation
is about Pre-Frac Tests



for downloading it just go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/6149500b6fc4a4​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (3 يناير 2008)

*Part 08*

Part 08 of Presentation
is about Perforation Inflow Test Analysis 



for downloading it go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/6150393a8aee41​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (3 يناير 2008)

*Part 09*

Part 09 of Presentation
is about PITA Derivative




for downloading it go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/61519831edea66​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (3 يناير 2008)

*Part 10*

Part 10 of Presentation
is about Insufficient Data




for downloading it go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/61527140ca10f7​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (3 يناير 2008)

*Part 11*

Part 11 of Presentation
is about Summary of Tight Gas Testing



for downloading it go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/6153221902ee1c​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (3 يناير 2008)

*Part 12*

Part 12 of Presentation
is about Summary of Tight Gas Testing




for downloading it go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/6153964b85bec1​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (3 يناير 2008)

*Part 13*

Part 13 of Presentation
is about Pre-Frace Evaluation




for downloading it go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/615461647a4b84​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (3 يناير 2008)

*Part 14*

Part 14 of Presentation
is about Commingling Case Study




For downloading go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/6155474c24bef6
http://www.zshare.net/download/6155474c24bef6/ 
​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (3 يناير 2008)

*Part 15*

Part 15 of Presentation
is about Conventional & PITA Tests





for downloading it go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/61559810b2a10e​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (3 يناير 2008)

*Part 16*

Part 16 of Presentation
is about Wellbore Volume Reduction




for downloading it go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/615638680d82cb​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (4 يناير 2008)

*Part 17*

Part 17 of Presentation
is about Tubing Conveyed Perforation



for downloading it go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/61735029cdbbd7​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (4 يناير 2008)

*Part 18*


Part 18 of Presentation
is about Supercharge Effect




For downloading it go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/617394700e0a14​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (4 يناير 2008)

*Part 19*

Part 19 of Presentation
is about Multi Flow Tests



for downloading it go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/617432979cad3c​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (4 يناير 2008)

*Part 20*


Part 20 of Presentation
is about Conclusions



for downloading it go through this link

http://www.zshare.net/download/6174712759d7fb​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (4 يناير 2008)

Thanks God all the 20 Parts of Presentation with Flash Player uploaded.. now everyone can download them and can get much benefit from them


----------



## راشد البلوشي (4 يناير 2008)

Wish all of u best of luck


----------



## راشد البلوشي (4 يناير 2008)

if any of u after downloading got knowledge and benefits
so dont forget to Praaaaaaaaay for me and thaaaaanks alot


----------



## راشد البلوشي (4 يناير 2008)

am waiting for ur replies


----------



## kima3 (29 يناير 2008)

thank you very much god bless you


----------



## راشد البلوشي (29 يناير 2008)

thanks Ms. kima3
wish u all the best of luck


----------



## فيصل الطائي (11 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم وجزاك الله كل الخير استاذي الفاضل
بس اني عندي مشكلة بتنزيل الجزء 1 و2و6و8 ماتنزل هذه الاجزاء وحاولت اكثر من مرة بس بدون جدوى


----------



## راشد البلوشي (17 فبراير 2008)

hi bro Faisal..
I upload again the Parts which u reqest frm me, but am sorry for late replying.

anyway to download these go through this link

PART.01
www.zshare.net\download\7727c28e1fb735


PART.02
www.zshare.net\download\7732353e47f91d



PART.06
www.zshare.net\download\77335900ce544d



PART.08
www.zshare.net\download\773510233ca6a9


----------



## blackoil1 (15 يناير 2009)

links are dead, upload again pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Kamel_chemical (20 أبريل 2009)

Please upload again, links are dead


----------



## jackjack (6 مايو 2009)

i cant download anything,bye


----------

